# Shimano 3 x 9 speed triple sti shifters



## solidthegreat (12 Feb 2014)

Hi all, am looking for a pair of Shimano 3 x 9 speed triple sti shifters (tiagra upwards) unless they are the newer sora set with paddles. 
Thanks
Dave


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (14 Feb 2014)

I have a set of 105 9 speed triple STi levers. Looking for £50 posted for them.


----------



## solidthegreat (14 Feb 2014)

That's great, I'm new to this so how do I go about paying etc. thanks for getting in touch.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (15 Feb 2014)

Do you have a paypal account?


----------



## solidthegreat (15 Feb 2014)

Hi, yes I do have a paypal account. Would it be possible to post a photo of the shifters please. Thanks


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (15 Feb 2014)

I will sort some out tomorrow for you.


----------



## solidthegreat (19 Feb 2014)

Hi, not sure if you are having trouble with the photos, but don't worry if you are really struggling and can't, as long as they are fully functional and are in an ok condition, I am still interested in them. That's if you are still want to sell them.
Kind Regards 
Dave


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (19 Feb 2014)

Hi Dave, sorry for no pics so far! I went out longer than expected on Sunday and didnt get back in time to dig them out the garage (Got no lighting at the moment) Its a bit of a tip at the moment, but I will go in tomorrow with a torch and dig them out for some pics.


----------



## solidthegreat (19 Feb 2014)

Hi, thank you and you really don't need to apologise. TBH at this time of year it's good to get out for as long as possible. Please don't trouble yourself by looking in the dark. Whenever is fine. I also have a full shed/garage and know what a pain they can be, even in daylight!! 
Thanks again.


----------



## jasonmccullum (19 Feb 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271406370615?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

i have this on ebay with sora 3500 triple groupset


----------

